# "The Transcendent Fusion of Mishima’s ‘Patriotism’ & Wagner’s ‘Tristan und Isolde'"



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

*"The Transcendent Fusion of Mishima's 'Patriotism' & Wagner's 'Tristan und Isolde'"*

https://operawire.com/opera-meets-f...shimas-patriotism-wagners-tristan-und-isolde/

This is a short silent film, 28 minutes long, made in 1966 by Japanese writer and filmmaker Yuki Mishima. It uses music from Wagner's _Tristan und Isolde,_ conducted by Leopold Stokowski. The film is new to me, and I found it such an intense experience that I want others here to discover it. There are clear resemblances between its simple plot and the plot of Wagner's opera, and the music, played as written except for the absence of voices and the splicing together of several sections of the opera, makes an extraordinary soundtrack. (PARENTAL ADVISORY: sex and suicide!)

I'm posting this here because it will no doubt be of interest to some who might not frequent the opera forum. For some it might even be an opening into the music of Wagner and into _Tristan_, and for those who know the opera well it might add to their appreciation of the work's impact on culture, and not only in the West.


----------



## Eriks (Oct 10, 2021)

Yukio Mishima was a famous author, who also directed this film. 

He died 1970 by suicide (by seppuku) after a failed attempt at a political coup. He and a small private army tried to take over a army unit, and when it failed he committed suicide. Some believe that the whole point of the attempted coup actually was the suicide.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Eriks said:


> Yukio Mishima was a famous author, who also directed this film.
> 
> He died 1970 by suicide (by seppuku) after a failed attempt at a political coup. He and a small private army tried to take over a army unit, and when it failed he committed suicide. Some believe that the whole point of the attempted coup actually was the suicide.


Thanks. Sounds like life imitating art.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Woodduck, I'm not sure I want to watch this film due to the gruesome subject matter but after reading about it I feel compelled to give it go.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Woodduck said:


> https://operawire.com/opera-meets-f...shimas-patriotism-wagners-tristan-und-isolde/
> 
> This is a short silent film, 28 minutes long, made in 1966 by Japanese writer and filmmaker Yuki Mishima. It uses music from Wagner's _Tristan und Isolde,_ conducted by Leopold Stokowski. The film is new to me, and I found it such an intense experience that I want others here to discover it. There are clear resemblances between its simple plot and the plot of Wagner's opera, and the music, played as written except for the absence of voices and the splicing together of several sections of the opera, makes an extraordinary soundtrack. (PARENTAL ADVISORY: sex and suicide!)
> 
> I'm posting this here because it will no doubt be of interest to some who might not frequent the opera forum. For some it might even be an opening into the music of Wagner and into _Tristan_, and for those who know the opera well it might add to their appreciation of the work's impact on culture, and not only in the West.


If I am not mistaken, the man tasked with beheading him was much too nervous and botched the job. Mishima was left writhing in agony with a gaping wound on his neck until someone else finally volunteered to finish the job.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

> There are clear resemblances between its simple plot and the plot of Wagner's opera, and the music, played as written except for the absence of voices and the splicing together of several sections of the opera, makes an extraordinary soundtrack.


I'm in agreement that Wagner's music was perfect for this film. And what a wonderful, moving, tender and tragic film it is! You've made a great discovery here, Woodduck, and I'm interested to learn more about the life and work of Mr. Mishima.


----------



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks for sharing, Woodduck.

Mishima was a radical (as opposed to conservative) traditionalist of sorts. I like his aesthetic, but I find his novels either boring, depressing or a bit distasteful (like the youths torturing the cat in the sailor who fell from grace with the sea).

He was heavily into masculinity, and wanted to revive/continue the ancient institution of the samurai against modern decadence: but this is to simplify what is quite complex, as is always the case with artists who have depth. For instance, he was homosexual and there are elements of the erotic to his work.

This talk as a considered dive into Japan, Mishima and the latter'soutlook, which does not pass over in embarrassment those elements of both which are distasteful to the modern zeitgeist:


----------



## Eriks (Oct 10, 2021)

Thanks for sharing! The music fits remarkably well. 

Does anyone know if the original movie was distributed in Japan? I would guess not, but maybe it was shown within Mishima’s private circle?

I also wonder if, like the woman in the film, Mishima’s wife committed suicide?


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Many, many years ago I read a book of Mishima’s short stories.(Death In Midsummer & other stories). I won’t be repeating the experience! A fine writer but not to my taste.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

RogerWaters said:


> He was heavily into masculinity, and wanted to revive/continue the ancient institution of the samurai against modern decadence


I find guys like him scary in terms of ideologies.
I mean he's kind of like 
4:50


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Barbebleu said:


> Many, many years ago I read a book of Mishima's short stories.(Death In Midsummer & other stories). I won't be repeating the experience! A fine writer but not to my taste.


Likewise. I read one of his novels, _Spring Snow_, and found the underlying values and tone distasteful.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

There is also the 1985 film Mishima: A life in four chapters, directed by Paul Schrader, for those interested. Philip Glass wrote the score, from which we get his String Quartet No. 3, the "Mishima" quartet.

I recall this film having a profound effect on me when I was younger. I had just read the novel "Kinkakuji" (Temple of the golden Pavilion), about a novice monk who burned down the famous Kyoto pavilion in 1950. The film is a surrealistic look at events in the life and work of the author, but I don't have a good enough memory of it myself to recommend it. I did get to meet the producer, Tom Luddy, in 1991, and spoke to him in length about the film at the time.

Curious that you should post this, Woodduck, as my interest in Mishima has recently piqued once again. I'll check out your film before likely picking up one of the novels for my forthcoming vacation.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

RogerWaters said:


> I find his novels either boring, depressing or a bit distasteful (like the youths torturing the cat in the sailor who fell from grace with the sea).


I know of Mishima through the movie of _The Sailor Who Fell From Grace With The Sea _(1976) based on the novel, with, perhaps improbably, Kris Kristofferson in the lead role. To be honest, I don't remember much about it, but I do recall finding his life story more interesting than the movie.


----------

